

Ask HN: How to be a good bash script writer? - KRuchan

Assume elementary knowledge - pipes, redirection, awk&#x2F;sed&#x2F;cut&#x2F;standard Unix tools.<p>How does one get to writing scripts that are -<p>(a) portable<p>(b) easy to debug<p>(c) clean and easy to modify<p>Where can I find good sample scripts?
======
benj2240
You might like the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide. To quote:

"This tutorial assumes no previous knowledge of scripting or programming, yet
progresses rapidly toward an intermediate/advanced level of instruction... It
serves as a textbook, a manual for self-study, and as a reference and source
of knowledge on shell scripting techniques"

[http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/](http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/)

